# Frequent buyer programs?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have a list, but I will be getting my 10th bag of Eagle Pack Holistic free this upcoming month. Buy 9 bags and I get the 10th bag free.

I cut off the labels and then send them to DVGRR. EP then gives them a small amount of money in return for each label.

I don't know anything about this source, http://www.topdogpos.com/frequent+buyer+program+faq.aspx but they list a few of the companies. I also used Google and the companies who have a program do come up, but I was too lazy to cut and paste the info.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know Petco has a program on these food. Buy Ten get one free 
http://www.petco.com/Content/HelpList.aspx?PC=helplist&Nav=17&ContentID=3241&TopicID=42 And PetSuppliesPlus, a franchise, sells the top line foods and they offer that buy 10 get one free for alot of the brands they carry.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I think just about every brand sold at our pet food supplier offers a frequent feeder program. Some brands are buy 10 bags get the 11th free and some are buy 12 bags and get the 13th bag free. It depends on the manufacturer. The pet food store we use around here is a chain store called Global & Ryan's. Not sure if you have that store out west.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i go to global pet foods for the innova and they have the buy 12 bags get the 13th one free...that will be my next bag...free lol....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Champion Pet Foods (in Alberta) has a great Breeder program for Acana and Orijen. Buy 6 at once and get the 7th free. Also, collect 12 UPC's (off the back of the bag) and get a free bag of the same size as the UPC's. So basically for every 12 bags you are only paying for 10. Its great I am feeding Regular Puppy and/or Adult Acana and its very affordable. I pay $37.80 for a 30 lbs bag. My dogs have been on it almost a year and I very happy with it - they have never looked better.


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Ash..
Nice price for the acana...$37.80 for 13.5kg bag
Here for provincial it is $59.00 plus..plus.
hmmm..the freight variance can't be that large.
time to shop around even though the 10th bag will be free.
no wonder they are always happy to see me


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Ash said:


> Champion Pet Foods (in Alberta) has a great Breeder program for Acana and Orijen. Buy 6 at once and get the 7th free. Also, collect 12 UPC's (off the back of the bag) and get a free bag of the same size as the UPC's. So basically for every 12 bags you are only paying for 10. Its great I am feeding Regular Puppy and/or Adult Acana and its very affordable. I pay $37.80 for a 30 lbs bag. My dogs have been on it almost a year and I very happy with it - they have never looked better.


Can you send me some??? Prices around here are $45.99 plus 13% tax!


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Ryans sells Acana Provincial for $59.99 for a 13.5 kg bag (29.75lbs) plus 13%
plus it is the 11th bag is free not the tenth.
I like the people at the store I frequent but If I could save 15 bucks....
Damita...can you send me some? lol


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Its a great price! When your feeding about 130 cups a week (or more) you shop around. That with no litter on the ground BTW. Haha


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Ash? 130 cups? whoa!

Are you eating the stuff as well? 

Mybentley suggested this food to us. I am glad I took her advice as we are very pleased with the results so far. Our boy inhales it. Hopefully he slows down soon. I have to figure out how to remove that hoover attachment from his snout.

Having said that maybe it is time to shop around.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

sabby said:


> Ash? 130 cups? whoa!
> 
> Are you eating the stuff as well?
> 
> ...


HAHA very funny  

Nope I have 6-8 dogs here and 4 acres for them to run on.... oh and I do feed my dogs everyday LOL enough said  

I don't think you will find it for $37.80 but around $42-$47 should not be a problem.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

no kidding - with just my 4 adults I was going through a 30lb of taste of the wild every week - at $50 a bag... the Canidae with being a higher calorie food a 35 bag lasts me around 2 weeks for less... still not sure I love the new formula though - jury is still out gonna give it a few more weeks...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I qualify for the Canidae program-buy 6 bags and get the 7th free. It works really well for me, and my guys are doing very well on the "new" formula (not really new anymore).

The store where I buy my dog food from has another program for pet owners-buy 12 bags of Canidae and get the 13th free. I think that is their own program though, as they do it for several other foods they sell.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I qualify for the Canidae program-buy 6 bags and get the 7th free. It works really well for me, and my guys are doing very well on the "new" formula (not really new anymore).


I guess the formula is only new to us as we switched when my old stock ran out (although I bought out the store before the switched so I had enough to last till after Christmas) - You may want to double check with them on the program because my Canidae breeder program redemption form is actually 1 free for every 5 purchased - my problem is it has to be bought retail... I buy from a wholesaler now so they won't honour it...:no:

I still like and recommend the food as it is reasonably priced and has good ingredients - last go around I bought a bag of the grain free stuff to try too...


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Ash said:


> When your feeding about 130 cups a week (or more) you shop around.


Just did my math and I feed roughly 85 cups a week - yikes... worse yet when I figured out the price per cup on a few foods and then figured out my cost per day - Wellness Core was over $8.50 a day while Canidae was $4.50 - over the cost of a year that adds up to... never mind I don't think I want to know what I spend on dog food (but I bet more than people food):doh:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

damita said:


> I guess the formula is only new to us as we switched when my old stock ran out (although I bought out the store before the switched so I had enough to last till after Christmas) - You may want to double check with them on the program because my Canidae breeder program redemption form is actually 1 free for every 5 purchased - my problem is it has to be bought retail... I buy from a wholesaler now so they won't honour it...:no:
> 
> I still like and recommend the food as it is reasonably priced and has good ingredients - last go around I bought a bag of the grain free stuff to try too...


I think you are right-it is every 5 bags. I have no memory left whatsoever!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

56 cups a week here. There eating taste of wild at $41.44 a 30lb bag


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I try not to think about the costs but I try not to be careless. I know what I spend on dogs in a month is more then many make  but I don't want to know the exact amount.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

hence the dog account! I don't look and don't wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

